# Table top layout questions.



## eagle9 (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi, been on and off the forum for a couple years, and im finally now ready to start a table top layout. I have a couple of questions about using a folding table with a melamine top. Melamine is a PLASTIC coating attached to particle board to finish it off.

1. I want to install indoor/outdoor carpet permanently to the top of the table. Is it best to glue the whole piece down or can i use velcro strips?

2. On a melamine/particleboard top, should i use any sound insulation below the carpet, or can i get away with just installing the carpet onto the table top as is?


----------



## bluenavigator (Aug 30, 2015)

What carpet? Why do you want to put a carpet on the table? Are the tracks to be permanent to the table? 

Myself, I will go with foam insulation. Can you clarify the reason to put the carpet on the table?


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

By folding table, are you talking about something like a ping-pong table? If so, the tracks across the fold will be tricky. No real reason for the Melamine or the carpet. That is where the paint and ground cover goes. More important would be the tracks across the fold.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Taking the track across the join shouldn't be a problem if the mechanism is precise enough. Are you thinking about grass like carpet like AstroTurf? If so it would look way out of scale, even with O. There are better ways to do the ground cover.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I would echo the other guys. Go with some sort of foam
cover over your table top. I use 1/4" paper covered foam
from the Walmart crafts section. I top that with foam
roadbed for my main lines, but mount the spur and yard
tracks flat on it. I paint it various colors depending on 
what it represents, a tannish green for lawn, fields or garden areas,
black or concrete color for roads and streets.

Carpeting is something that you want to avoid. It lints and
is attracted to the locos where it wraps around axles and
causes other problems with gearing.

As mentioned, you can span the 'fold' point with a length
of removable track. It should be at least 6" long and the
track to which it connects will need to be somewhat loose
so you can remove and install it easily. You'll have one of
these for each track 'break'. Mark them so you know
which goes where each time.

Don


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2016)

We need a little more information to really help, eagle9. What scale are you working with? As others have said, for the smaller scales carpet is not a good idea. It will work with larger scales like O and G.

I would suggest using a Woodland Scenics Ready Grass mat rather than carpet. It gives a finished look right from the start and looks better than carpet. Carpet can work with big trains and give a nostalgic look. If that's what you are going for you can either glue the carpet to the table or use double sided carpet tape to hold the carpet.

If you give a little more information we can be more helpful.


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

Besides the questions others have asked such as what scale are you modelling in I would ask what are you planning on using the folding capability of the table on a frequent basis to move the layout out of the way for storage or other activities? If so that brings in other issues such as method of crossing the joint to have reliabilty etc.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

I mounted my layout on a 80"x36" hollow door that cost $25. It sat on a 28"x48" table from Costco. It worked just fine until I mounted permanent legs to the door. Good luck on you endeavor!


----------



## eagle9 (Jul 8, 2013)

Genetk44 said:


> Besides the questions others have asked such as what scale are you modelling in I would ask what are you planning on using the folding capability of the table on a frequent basis to move the layout out of the way for storage or other activities? If so that brings in other issues such as method of crossing the joint to have reliabilty etc.


Ok, let me clarify. When i said folding table, i MEANT a regular table with folding LEGS. Im going to purchase a table thats made of particle board covered with melamine, which a plastic laminate attached to the top. Its a ready made banquet table used at parties, etc. Its a 36"x96" (3x8) table. Its gonna be O gauge with O-31 curves. Next, im either gonna do one several of the following options, depending on input from the forum. Ive already decided not to use the indoor/outdoor carpet, as per the recommendation in this thread:

1. If i stay with 031 curves, i can get away with just installing some foam, and either painting it or attaching some woodland scenic grassmat on top of the foam. The drawback is i will have little space on either side of the tracks.

2. If i lay a 4x8 plywood piece on top of the table, i obviously can use bigger curves. My options next would be either to just paint the plywood, lay foam on top of it and either paint the foam, or again, use the grassmat.

As far the details of the layout, the only thing im sure of is that i wanna have a couple of roads, some buildings, and MAYBE some lighting. The lighting and atttachment of the tracks themselves are what im not sure about. 

3. If i just use the tabletop, can i screw #4 wood screws into the particleboard table to secure the realtrac? If i use plywood, i know i can just screw thru the foam into the plywood itself and its secured to the plywood.

4. Lighting. If i just use the tabletop, again, can i drill holes into the particleboard table and run the lighting underneath the table? If i use the plywood and foam, is there a way i can run the wires underneath the foam to the front of the layout where the controllers will be? I wanna use the plug and play lighting that woodland scenic makes. No soldering, etc.

Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated. Here is a link to the table. The one shown in the picture is not the 36x96 table, its a smaller representation of what the larger table looks like:

http://www.webstaurantstore.com/cor...vlkGpEKQEv9dqhe1UGI3ug1ZKWDgG3VGioaAs2o8P8HAQ


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Did you do your layout with SCRAM? If not, what?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Just some thoughts I have:

-- Don't use the table. A typical table is 30" high. You might want your layout at a greater height. Mine is at 48". I would build legs from scratch, mount them to a frame, and use plywood or foam o top.

-- You don't have to "get away with" anything. It's your layout. Whatever you want to do is fine. If you don't particularly care about realistic scenery, I would use a grass mat.

-- What is to stop you from drilling through foam, plywood and tabletop to run wires underneath? That would be easiest. If you want to run them under the foam, you will need to pre-plan where the wires will go and cut little channels in the underside of the foam to run them.

-- the tabletop you describe will hold screws, but I would pre-drill the holes.


----------



## NAJ (Feb 19, 2016)

I will be watching this thread since you are planning on doing things similar to what I am doing.
My platform is being built on Elmers 1/4" Foamboard on top of 1/4" MDF which will all sit on top of a 72" x 30 " x 29" Center Folding Table.

I am using Ground Cover on mine but at the request of my family we did use outdoor grass on the 3 small platforms I built for my three six year old Grandsons.

Not home right now but Monday I can post some pics of what it looks like.


----------



## eagle9 (Jul 8, 2013)

CTValleyRR said:


> Just some thoughts I have:
> 
> -- Don't use the table. A typical table is 30" high. You might want your layout at a greater height. Mine is at 48". I would build legs from scratch, mount them to a frame, and use plywood or foam o top.
> 
> ...


Ok, after thinking this thru more, and looking at the responses, this is what im gonna do. Gonna purchase the table. Gonna lay a 4x8 plywood on top of it. Gonna install the foam and or the grassmat from woodland scenics. Not gonna worry about lighting at this time. If the table is too low, gonna raise the legs up with wood planks or something else. This is how im gonna start it.


----------



## NAJ (Feb 19, 2016)

I just purchased my 72" x 30" x 30" table today and layed my 72" x 48" MDF/Foam Board on Top.

Here is a pic of the table and pics of the Grandson's layouts with Artificial Deck Grass from Home Depot.


----------



## eagle9 (Jul 8, 2013)

NAJ said:


> I just purchased my 72" x 30" x 30" table today and layed my 72" x 48" MDF/Foam Board on Top.
> 
> Here is a pic of the table and pics of the Grandson's layouts with Artificial Deck Grass from Home Depot.


Thanx for the post. That table is exactly what im looking to do. I think im gonna lay a 4x8 on top of my table and go from there.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2016)

I would suggest using 4 foot lengths of 1x3 or 1x4 every 2 feet to support the plywood. That will raise the layout up a bit and keep the plywood from sagging. It will also give you some room to run wires under the layout.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I cam see your reasoning now NAJ, you just want to see the trains going round and round.


----------



## NAJ (Feb 19, 2016)

Cycleops said:


> I cam see your reasoning now NAJ, you just want to see the trains going round and round.[/QUOTE
> 
> I find it very mesmerizing and relaxing to just sit and watch the train go around.
> On the other hand, the actual building/construction of the layout creates anxiety for me so I want to keep it as simple as possible while still adding detail, it is an OCD thing.


----------

